# Natural Wormer



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone using any natural wormers? If so, what are you using and how is it working?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

A local rancher told me that pumkin seeds worked for horses for worming, so I feed a couple of small pumkins to the goats, and horse last fall they seemed to be ok, and seemed to have worked.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

No one really knows if any wormer works unless they are doing fecals to support it. Beware of dosing with anything without periodic testing.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't tried this, but have heard from others that were very happy with it:

http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/wormer.htm

There is a considerable amount of information there, including how to do your own fecal exams, etc. Has anyone tried this product and done testing?


----------



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

I use Hoegger herbal wormer ,seems to work eyes look good copper


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

I tried the herbal wormer from fiascofarms last year and wasn't happy with it.

Mixing it was a great mess every time (maybe I did it wrong).


----------



## mevans (Mar 19, 2010)

I know this is an old topic. But I have used the herbal wormer from Fias Co Farm for two years and Wow is it great! Shortly after getting my first goat she became unhealthy looking, dull coat, weight loss. Then I started with the herbal wormer program and she looked and behaved better shortly after. You have to administer formula #1 weekly in grain is the easiest and every 8 weeks you give a dose of the 2nd formula. The goats don't mind the herbs and I like the fact that I'm not pumping chemicals in their bodies wondering how long it will take the worms to become immune to the medicine. The herbs create an environment in the goats body which they do not like and thus expel themselves. I haven't done fecal testing but I've also never had a goat with diarrhea or a baby with scours. My goats compared to the farm they came from seem to have stronger health. I also use the pregnancy herb tonic for my does and boy their recovery from birth is miraculous. I wish I would have taken that tonic with my three kids. You have to be diligent with the program though and not skip the weekly dose. I did at first thinking I didn't need to and my girl showed signs of going back to where we started. The most I've skipped since then is 1 dose when we've gone away on vacation.


----------

